# Disable "My Computer" folder in IE History?



## Marlin Guy

When viewing history in IE8, the "My Computer" folder holds shortcuts to local files that have been accessed for the given date.

How is this functionality disabled?


----------



## Marlin Guy

Where's old Larry when you need him?


----------



## Mustang Dave

I see this on servers that have IIS installed. Do you as well by chance? Out of curiosity I tried to find a way to remove My Computer from the History and have not found way. Been kind of a fun challenge. I think when IIS is installed it links the browser to Windows explorer some how.


----------



## The Merg

As far as I know, there is no way to disable it. IE looks at accessing files on the local drive just like accessing a web page. So while the site is listed using it's web address, the local drive is listed as My Computer.

- Merg


----------



## Marlin Guy

No server here. Just a Windows XP Pro desktop.


----------



## The Merg

You'll actually see the same issue with IE6 and IE7 on any version of Windows (XP, XP Pro, Vista).

- Merg


----------



## Marlin Guy

The Merg said:


> As far as I know, there is no way to disable it. IE looks at accessing files on the local drive just like accessing a web page. So while the site is listed using it's web address, the local drive is listed as My Computer.
> 
> - Merg


IE needs to mind its own business. I'm not using IE to access the files, so it needs to butt out.

Of course, I do know I am actually using IE, because Microsoft insists on running their OS through their lousy and vulnerable web browser.


----------



## Marlin Guy

The Merg said:


> You'll actually see the same issue with IE6 and IE7 on any version of Windows (XP, XP Pro, Vista).
> 
> - Merg


Does it not do it in Windows 7?


----------



## SayWhat?

Seems to me like I found a way to do it at one time, but I can't remember how.


Have you tried TweakUI? I seem to remember it allows options that aren't easily found otherwise.


----------



## SayWhat?

How hot are you to do this? Is it just a matter of convenience, or something you really need to do?

I'm finding a few sites that discuss ways to rename the folder so snoops wouldn't know what to look for. I'm also finding some that offer folder locking software for a price. And a few that offer tips on other methods to hide folders by placing them in Hidden folders. I'm not entirely sure any of them would hide the MRUD history in My Computer though via IE8.


----------



## Cholly

An alternative is to use another browser, such as Firefox, Chrome or Opera. Firefox does have an addon that enables IE with a mouse click, and should allow you to get to Windows Update, etc.


----------



## Mustang Dave

The Merg said:


> You'll actually see the same issue with IE6 and IE7 on any version of Windows (XP, XP Pro, Vista).
> 
> - Merg


Add Windows 7 and Server 2008 to that list too. I see today I have "Computer" with local files listed in the History on W7. I must have right clicked and deleted the folder from history mistakenly somehow. I see it listed in history for almost everyday except yesterday. Think I will shutdown the computer and work on something else today.


----------



## CJTE

My solution to this is to disable history tracking/"My Documents" Most-Recently-Used list. 

Do you use the Most-Recently-Used List?
(Start > My Documents > 'List of History')


----------



## Marlin Guy

It's not about using Firefox. I already do that.
Any local files I access through Windows Explorer show up int IE8's history folder.

I do not use the recent document list. It is turned off.
It just pees me off that IE8 is logging this stuff without being asked to do so.


----------



## houskamp

Marlin Guy said:


> It's not about using Firefox. I already do that.
> Any local files I access through Windows Explorer show up int IE8's history folder.
> 
> I do not use the recent document list. It is turned off.
> It just pees me off that IE8 is logging this stuff without being asked to do so.


 If you don't use it.. just find the "delete history on exit" box..


----------



## Tom Robertson

You realize it isn't IE that is tracking this. It is Windows keeping track of your recently used files with IE having a window to that data.

People that have something to hide just need to disable recently used and enable some other privacy tools.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat?

It isn't about having something to hide either.


----------



## The Merg

Marlin Guy said:


> Does it not do it in Windows 7?


I would assume so, but I haven't used it yet so I can't say for certain.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

CJTE said:


> My solution to this is to disable history tracking/"My Documents" Most-Recently-Used list.
> 
> Do you use the Most-Recently-Used List?
> (Start > My Documents > 'List of History')


This does not prevent My Computer from showing up in the IE History. Even if you set you History to be set for 0 days it will still show up. As stated, your best bet would be to use TweakUI and set it up to clear your Recent Documents list anytime you logout/shut down.

- Merg


----------



## CJTE

The Merg said:


> This does not prevent My Computer from showing up in the IE History. Even if you set you History to be set for 0 days it will still show up. As stated, your best bet would be to use TweakUI and set it up to clear your Recent Documents list anytime you logout/shut down.
> 
> - Merg


I wasn't talking about changing a setting in IE.
I was talking about changing a group policy (XP Pro), or changing the registry (XP Either).
There are 2 different options, I assume TweakUI has them both. One is to clear MRU at logoff, the other is to not keep track of MRU at all.
I opt for the latter. If I let someone else on my machine to browse around, they don't need to be looking at what I just had open. Be it business, porn, a journal... Doesn't matter.

EDIT:
I do almost everything via Group/System Policy, however not everyone is running XP Pro and I believe one of XP Homes limitations is that it can't run the policy editor.
http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/08/disable-recent-documents-history-to.html
I believe is the reg key that is set to disable tracking explorer MRU.
You can turn off form autocomplete in IE in order to stop the RUN MRU as well.

EDIT2:
A google search brought up the following Technet thread which may also be of assistance.
http://social.technet.microsoft.com...i/thread/285c9a8b-7817-4a51-b214-e7ad632dbda2

EDIT3:


Marlin Guy said:


> I do not use the recent document list. It is turned off.
> It just pees me off that IE8 is logging this stuff without being asked to do so.


Its hidden, but not turned off. If you turned it off via the start menu all you've done is hidden it (like the Administrative Tools folder).
IE* Doesn't track what you do. Windows tracks what you do. Is it bothering you that it's in the history folder, or that it's showing up in the URL Bar in IE?
That "feature" appeared in Vista in IE7 and can apparently only be disabled by disabling Windows MRU.


----------



## The Merg

CJTE said:


> I wasn't talking about changing a setting in IE.
> I was talking about changing a group policy (XP Pro), or changing the registry (XP Either).
> There are 2 different options, I assume TweakUI has them both. One is to clear MRU at logoff, the other is to not keep track of MRU at all.
> I opt for the latter. If I let someone else on my machine to browse around, they don't need to be looking at what I just had open. Be it business, porn, a journal... Doesn't matter.
> 
> EDIT:
> I do almost everything via Group/System Policy, however not everyone is running XP Pro and I believe one of XP Homes limitations is that it can't run the policy editor.
> http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/08/disable-recent-documents-history-to.html
> I believe is the reg key that is set to disable tracking explorer MRU.
> You can turn off form autocomplete in IE in order to stop the RUN MRU as well.
> 
> EDIT2:
> A google search brought up the following Technet thread which may also be of assistance.
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...i/thread/285c9a8b-7817-4a51-b214-e7ad632dbda2
> 
> EDIT3:
> 
> Its hidden, but not turned off. If you turned it off via the start menu all you've done is hidden it (like the Administrative Tools folder).
> IE* Doesn't track what you do. Windows tracks what you do. Is it bothering you that it's in the history folder, or that it's showing up in the URL Bar in IE?
> That "feature" appeared in Vista in IE7 and can apparently only be disabled by disabling Windows MRU.


Sorry. Misunderstood your post. Yes, the only way to prevent MRU on XP Home is to use TweakUI. There is no direct way thought to turn it off in IE or Windows itself (I can never find that setting in the Registry).

And you are correct, Group Policy is not available on XP Home.

- Merg


----------



## SayWhat?

I've used another free tool also called FreshUI that opens up some hidden options. A search will find the home site.


----------



## CJTE

The Merg said:


> Sorry. Misunderstood your post.


No worries.



The Merg said:


> Yes, the only way to prevent MRU on XP Home is to use TweakUI. There is no direct way thought to turn it off in IE or Windows itself (I can never find that setting in the Registry).
> 
> - Merg


http://www.ehow.com/how_2295202_disable-recently-used-mru-list.html
You can turn it off via the registry in XP Home. The regkey doesnt exist until you (or TweakUI, or any of the other environment editors) create it.


----------



## The Merg

CJTE said:


> The regkey doesnt exist until you (or TweakUI, or any of the other environment editors) create it.


I knew that. I just always forget what it is exactly and where it goes whenever I am setting up a PC. I just take the easy route and grab TweakUI as it has other useful features I would use anyways.

You know what they say... "Work harder, not smarter." No, that's not it... Eh, whatever... 

- Merg


----------



## Marlin Guy

CJTE said:


> http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/08/disable-recent-documents-history-to.html
> I believe is the reg key that is set to disable tracking explorer MRU.
> You can turn off form autocomplete in IE in order to stop the RUN MRU as well.


This method worked beautifully. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Marlin Guy

SayWhat? said:


> It isn't about having something to hide either.


Precisely.
I have blinds on my windows at my house, but I don't necessarily have something to hide.


----------



## SayWhat?

Still haven't seen Larry.


----------



## Marlin Guy

Don't need him now.
Thanks for effort from all who contributed.


----------



## CJTE

Marlin Guy said:


> Don't need him now.
> Thanks for effort from all who contributed.


Did you find a solution?


----------



## Marlin Guy

Yeah. I thanked you for it too.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2363686#post2363686


----------



## CJTE

Marlin Guy said:


> Yeah. I thanked you for it too.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2363686#post2363686


Hahahahahaha.
My mistake. :blush:
I didnt notice the 'final post' on the last page and jumped to page 2.


----------

